# King of TT interiors THREAD



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

As the title state's it's as simple as posting up your interior, im sure the pictures can speak for themselves....lets see who's interior is kickass in the TT community =D Ill start. 














































As you can see 100% stock for nowwwwwwww


----------



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbup: 

Do you fart alot while you driving?


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

ysmdyb said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Do you fart alot while you driving?


 lol


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

lmao no the previous owner prolley did...it was like that when i bought it =P


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

looks like someone with a fat wallet sat there a lot.


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Only shot i got of mine ...


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*blue*









........but I still think vanilla leather is the best.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

car in question


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Pictures fixed:
http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/586/a5f39404d7.jpg
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/1915/c8a93b5c9b.jpg


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

surfinsk8r said:


> Pictures fixed:
> http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/586/a5f39404d7.jpg
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/1915/c8a93b5c9b.jpg


thanks alot :thumbup:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

aTTenzione said:


> thanks alot :thumbup:


Np, drop those URL's into your original post
:beer:


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

sims159915 said:


> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee27/sims159914/interior-1.jpg


I remember when you put that up for sale, minus the recaros.

Did you ever end up selling it?
And its still bookmarked as the TT that led me to purchase my own.

Do you have the recaros by any chance?


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

I'll play


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^Such a classy color combo! :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

BluHeaven said:


> I'll play



WIN!!!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sims159915 said:


>


Yup. I want this right here.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i'll bring this back up with my interior shots


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

^^respect


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

what steering wheel is that? I didn't know that S-lines came with perforated leather?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

the steering wheel i'm pretty sure is oem out of something or the other in a euro audi....


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I want this wheel


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

bingo found one for ya ebay.co.uk http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-A3-A4-A6...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4cf1976ae1


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

my favorite was always the one with the GT3 seats in it, those babies are like 6k each! cant find the pic right now though.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> I want this wheel


lmao what wheel is that? **** is SHARP


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm trying to find pictures of a leather wrapped dash. I've looked through both interior thread, but didn't see any. I remember stumbling across a few pictures a while ago, but have no idea how to find then again. Do any of you have a stash of nice interiors saved with any wrapped dashs? Any interior pics would be cool too. :beer:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Krissrock said:


>


Whats goin on with the screens in the door panel? Looks great


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I'm trying to find pictures of a leather wrapped dash. I've looked through both interior thread, but didn't see any. I remember stumbling across a few pictures a while ago, but have no idea how to find then again. Do any of you have a stash of nice interiors saved with any wrapped dashs? Any interior pics would be cool too. :beer:


My buddy in Taiwan had his dash wrapped in suede with red stitching. Looks amazing.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

becker780 said:


> Whats goin on with the screens in the door panel? Looks great


I think it's a boost controller and turbo timer.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> My buddy in Taiwan had his dash wrapped in suede with red stitching. Looks amazing.


Any pictures? I am wondering how it worked out around the buttons under the vents.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Any pictures? I am wondering how it worked out around the buttons under the vents.


Ill ask him for some pics


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

becker780 said:


> Whats goin on with the screens in the door panel? Looks great


boost controller and A/F controller


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

BluHeaven said:


> I'll play


Gorgeous! Total win.

Are these seats original from the TT? 
ThEy look a bit different


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

They are OEM. That color became available after 2002...2003 or 4 as I recall. Very striking with the Oecan Blue. I think they dropped the Denim Blue/Denim Blue combo and changed to Ocean Blue with that as one of the color choices.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Black Roadster S-Line with Black Baseball Seat, in Vent Boost Gauge, hard wired Beltronics STi Magnum Radar Detector.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm patiently waiting for a clean set of baseball seats to pop up ugh so nice. And that perforated wheel comes out of euro s4s I believe my friend has one soo nice..


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Rford71 said:


> Black Roadster S-Line with Black Baseball Seat, in Vent Boost Gauge, hard wired Beltronics STi Magnum Radar Detector.
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/05/ubyju6eg.jpg
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/08/05/upyzeheg.jpg
> ...


 Did you hard wire the radar detector yourself? 
Did you pull the power straight from the battery or something else?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

H_C said:


> Did you hard wire the radar detector yourself?
> Did you pull the power straight from the battery or something else?


 A friend wired it for me. It's wired into the fuse box and is powered when the key is in the on position.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Not done but currently looks like this 

 
AJ's TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Im working on some stuff for this thread. Bookmarked until then.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Deceitful said:


> Im working on some stuff for this thread. Bookmarked until then.


 :wave:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Deceitful*

^^ I will be keeping an eye out for that.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

and my recent addition:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I love your seats. :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe Morio wins the King of TT interior so far. :heart:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I believe Morio wins the King of TT interior so far. :heart:


 I love Morio's interior, but I have to give the king title to the owner of Trimsport. Although I cannot find any complete shots of it right this second


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Wasn't that Chris' from the UK??? 

and yes his totally beats mine out...... I would love to send all my interior to Love's in GA to get a nice subtle color change..... Just can't do it until I get my Pcar where I want it


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Very true, but Chris sold it, so he can't hold the title anymore. Definitely amazing though!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Very true, but Chris sold it, so he can't hold the title anymore. Definitely amazing though!


 I was so sad he sold it.... Truly inspirational TT:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That was a bummer. His last photo shoots were my favorite. I sure hope you don't go selling yours now!!:sly::beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine as of recent.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Not a king but more like a jester. Not done but I am getting there.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love the black plastic but those headrests would be much nicer if they matched..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> Love the black plastic but those headrests would be much nicer if they matched..


 This ^^^.:thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Agreed ^ 

Where did you get the seat covers made?


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

On the trimsport car...are those just seat covers? 

BTW it's featured in the newest PVW.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SteveAngry said:


> On the trimsport car...are those just seat covers?
> 
> BTW it's featured in the newest PVW.


 They are recaro pole positions, so everything that recaro has covered, Chris has covered... Along with dash, door cards, etc etc... And I actually bought PVW (which I haven't in years) because of this car being in it! Top notch car!


----------

